# Tannenwedel erfolgreich gegen Fadenalgen



## Piddel (7. Sep. 2011)

Hallo in die Teichlerrunde,

bislang hatte ich keinen Erfolg mit meinen Tannenwedeln. Immer wieder wurden die neuen Pflanzen von den Fadenalgen regelrecht abgeschnürt - siehe auch Beitrag /e aus dem letztem Jahr. Eigentlich hatte ich es ja aufgegeben. Im Frühjahr konnte ich es aber nicht lassen und habe eine richtig kräftige Pflanze im Gartencenter mitgenommen...

Die neue Pflanze wurde natürlich ausgespült und "aufgeteilt" in verschiedene Pflanztiefen/Bereiche. Dabei hat sich folgender Erfolg ergeben: Die Pflanzenteile die nicht sofort im Teich versenkt wurden sondern noch mit den Köpfen aus dem Wasser " lugten " wuchsen kräftig an und stehen aufrecht. Nach und nach habe ich diese Pflanzen entsprechend ihrer Größe immer tiefer gesetzt und keine Algerei konnten ihnen was anhaben.
Achtung: Die Pflanzenteile die sofort in die ( laut Vorgabe ) Wunschtiefe/Position verbracht wurden kümmerten wieder dahin - wie gehabt. Selbst diese Pflanzen konnten mit einer Zurückversetzung in Gange kommen sobald die Pflanzenspitzen einfach sonnig und trocken standen. Also nicht sofort die Pflanzen im Teich versenken.

Vielleicht hiflt diese Vorgehensweise auch anderen Algengeschädigten - würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen.

:gdaumen...gutes Gelingen


----------



## rumbalotte (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel erfolgreich gegen Fadenalgen*

Super Tipp , werde ich nächstes Jahr auch mal ausprobieren, denn meine Tannenwedel sind mir auch immer alle eingegangen 
Werde dann genauso verfahren und hoffen... :beten


----------



## Doc (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel erfolgreich gegen Fadenalgen*

Meine kümmern auch überall .... werde den Tipp auch mal umsetzen und Feedback geben.


----------



## Piddel (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel erfolgreich gegen Fadenalgen*


Hallo nochmal,

habe das _behutsame _Einsetzen bzw. auf Tiefe bringen der Pflanzen an meinen beiden Teichen ausprobiert und funktionierte allerbestens.
Besonders am Zweit-Miniteich sind die sofort tief gesetzte `n Pflänzchen ein Horror obwohl ich gleiches Substrat "oben und unten" verwendet habe.

LG Peter


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel erfolgreich gegen Fadenalgen*

Meine wachsen alle in der Flachzone  - ich finds schön wenn die überm Wasserspiegel stehen - leider wachsen einige so gut, dass sie irgendwann mal umkippen. Sie vermehren sich auch sehr gut selber in diesem Bereich. Die Streckspinnen + __ Libellen lieben sie rauguckenden Stengel ebenfalls sehr.


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel erfolgreich gegen Fadenalgen*

Servus Freunde der Tannenwedel

Und wo bleiben die Fotos ... 

Ich habe sie auf verschiedene Höhen gesetzt und alle kommen sehr gut ... Algenfrei ... :beten

Habe nix besonderes gemacht ... sind alle in mageres Substrat eingesetzt


----------



## willi1954 (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel erfolgreich gegen Fadenalgen*

Moin

also bei mir hat der Tannenwedel die Tendenz zum Wuchern. Egal wo man ihn hinsetzt, er wächst und breitet sich vehement aus. Das Bild zeigt ihn im Bachlauf, in ca 10cm Tiefe, er wächst am Teichrand an verschiedenen Stellen und breitet sich zum Tiefen hin aus und ebenso im Filtergraben, dort in ca 40cm Tiefe. Allerdings sind im Filtergraben die Überwassertriebe deutlich schwächer als im restlichen Teich, aber dort kommt es ja auf die Unterwassertriebe an.

LG Willi


----------



## Piddel (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel erfolgreich gegen Fadenalgen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Und wo bleiben die Fotos ... ]



Moin Helmut,

kannste haben - 

 - und am Fusse  bzw. Hintergrund des geliebten Wedel `s lässt sich der Algenschnodder incl. Opfer blicken.

LG Peter

NS der Mini wurde nach dem Foto wiedermal entalgt


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel erfolgreich gegen Fadenalgen*

Na geht doch 

Schönen Tag


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel erfolgreich gegen Fadenalgen*

Hi,

bei mir ging bisher jeder Tannenwedel im Teich nach ner Weile ein, die vertragen halt den pH 6-6,3 und die GH 3 überhaupt net

MfG Frank


----------



## Piddel (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel erfolgreich gegen Fadenalgen*

Moin Frank,

vielleicht klappt es ja wenn die Wedel erstmal eine gewisse Überwasserpotenz "" besitzen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel erfolgreich gegen Fadenalgen*

Hi Piddel,

das bringt auch nix, denn Tannenwedel sind eine der wenigen Wasserpflanzen die unbedingt einen gewissen Kalkgehalt brauchen. 
Kalkhassende Moorbeetpflanzen wachsen auch net problemlos im einem Kalksteinbruch

Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel erfolgreich gegen Fadenalgen*

Hallo,

Tannenwedel solltet ihr so tief pflanzen wie er vorher beim Gärtner stand. Das kann man ganz leicht an der Pflanze selbst ablesen. Wo die dichten kurzen 'Nadeln' beginnen war die Wasseroberfläche. Über Wasser macht der Tannenwedel kurze, feste 'Nadeln', unter Wasser sind sie viel länger und ganz weich und flutend.


----------



## Piddel (14. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tannenwedel erfolgreich gegen Fadenalgen*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Tannenwedel solltet ihr so tief pflanzen wie er vorher beim Gärtner stand. Das kann man ganz leicht an der Pflanze selbst ablesen.



Hallo nochmal,
jetzt im Nachherein ( 1 Jahr vergebliche Wedelversuche ) ist  diese Vorgehensweise zu 100 % logisch,
um erfolgreich die Tannenwedel anzupflanzen ! 

*WARUM: Steht das nirgendwo ?* Hätte mir viel .......+.....erspart.

Als Anfänger / Laie hab ich ( bestimmt auch andere ) die gekauften Pflanzen gemäß Anleitung, Fachbuch, Internet usw. sofort in Position/Tiefe  gebracht und das geschilderte Elend nahm seinen Lauf.


----------

